# Midway Village - Rockford IL



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Midway Village is a little museum in Rockford Illinois. One of the attractions is an old town out on the grounds all restored. Pretty nice. 

Each November, the same weekend as Golding's OPS session, they have a train show. It was quite a nice time. I played with video.


http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/treetopview.wmv
Mallet in the Neighborhood. (1.5MB)


http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/semaphore.wmv
I love these semaphores! http://www.sbsignal.com. Looks like somebody bumped the arm. It's adjustable.


http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/midwayvillage.wmv
Mallet with Harry's freight cars, my freight cars and Larry's. It reached 3/4 of the way around the layout.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, thanks for the videos. BTW, were the signals battery or track powered? If battery, how long does the battery last?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Track powered? They're plugged into the big orange power cord that runs under the layout.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Ric's was better... lol I heard you were getting married...?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Married? Did that once. Bad outcome. Maybe when I grow up.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, Which part of Rockford is that museum located in?? Nice job on the videos..









I was just checking those signals out last sunday at the monthly DuPage County O Gauge train show and they are sweet!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Those signals are reviewed in this months Garden Railways (Dec).. page 110. 

They are pretty awsome, I'll be ordering a few. According to the review, they are battery powered out of the box, but you cna convert them to a DC power supply pretty easily. 

Great videos, I really enjoyed those.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup i Talked to Jim the owner yesterday about them after a freind of mine Chuckie saw them work at a IL train show last week. they can be powered by battery but they only last about 5 hours, but can be powered by a off track 12 volt DC source. I like the fact you can set them down and they work without further wiring and that they are made from brass, i ordered 14 and 2 sets of crossing bucks with bells. He said he's a little back logged but thought i would have in 2 weeks i cant wait..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They detect the train with an IR LED and sensor. Very slick. 

Midway Village is on Guilford Road right near E State Street.


http://www.midwayvillage.com/


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, Thanks for the link!!

That's very interesting about the Young Engineers Make & Take Project!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. I've watched those videos a few times now and been on South Bend Signas website... I'm goning to have to order a few of those signals.. they are just too cool.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed....







Coooooooooooooool


----------

